# This message board.



## Yikes (Oct 27, 2005)

Even though I haven't been here for any significant length of time, I've become a lot more positive and more hopeful now that I know I'm not alone.

I mean, I knew previously that there were others out there with SA, but I don't think it really sunk in until I visited these boards.

This is a good thing.
I want to thank the creators/administrators of this forum for providing such a valuable, and free, service to so many unfortunate people.

:thanks


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

:agree


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm glad this is helping you


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

Yikes said:


> Even though I haven't been here for any significant length of time, I've become a lot more positive and more hopeful now that I know I'm not alone.
> 
> I mean, I knew previously that there were others out there with SA, but I don't think it really sunk in until I visited these boards.
> 
> ...


 :dito


----------



## Mazza (Oct 22, 2005)

:agree This forum has a very friendly atmosphere that you won't find on a lot of message boards.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Its like we're all a family here :agree


----------



## pittstonjoma (Nov 10, 2003)

It has helped me a lot in the 2 years and a few months that I've been here.. I've changed a lot for the better.


----------



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

:thanks to those who are responsible for creating and maintaining this board. It is a great help to many.


----------



## savemike (Nov 8, 2005)

Just want to add to the positivity of this board, it has helped me too in the last week since I have signed up! 

I find myself being much more positive. I finally realized that is one of my main problems, that I am negative, and sometimes bitter. Now, I just relax and try to be positive


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Yup,

SAS is a haven and a Godsend.

Thank you,
Marcus


----------



## talvalin (Sep 8, 2005)

:agree :thanks


----------



## enlydiazee (Feb 20, 2004)

I agree...thankyou to all who have a part in making this place happen...and for keeping it a safe place to come. it has helped me a lot...if only for just giving me a place to express myself....but it also has provided me so much insight into other people and myself. thanks so much.


----------



## Vonnie (Nov 10, 2005)

Since I've been here, it's helped me a lot too. I remember the first time being on a board like this and felt vulnerable. I was never comfortable talking about my anxiety with anyone, even someone who has anxiety. Now I'm getting more comfortable expressing what I feel, getting to know other people here and giving support when I can. I don't feel alone anymore! Thank you to everyone! :group


----------



## crowing_for_repair (Nov 15, 2003)

si! i stopped posting here for a while cause i thought i was cured, all better, no more sa. well i am doing a lot better but i think i came back just because i like the people here. they are real, from the heart. good people, ya know. i didn't come back just to talk about sa again, but to remember that there are people who are just nice and accepting, and can see people for who they are.. or at least can try to.


----------

